# Which Fracino is right for me?



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

Currently have a Gaggia classic which has been great but now wanting to upgrade and fancy a Fracino. It's going to be solely for home use but I want to be able to make 3-4 milk based drinks at a time without significant wait for water/steam. Any recommendations on which 2nd hand machine would fit best? Do I want HX or dual boiler? Thanks all.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

What are the choices? Heavenly, Cherub or Piccino? Think that's it isn't it?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

And the Classico which i like the look of with the wooden handles. Id go for that one for the money. Bit big for my kitchen though.


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

Ok, so any recommendations? What are peoples experience like with these? Is there a particular vintage in should look at it going 2nd hand?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm sure Andy @coffeebean will be along to offer his advice shortly


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Emmodd said:


> Ok, so any recommendations? What are peoples experience like with these? Is there a particular vintage in should look at it going 2nd hand?


Cherub and Heavenly are great machines although a little less refined in build quality than other manufacturers. Some of the drip trays are ludicrously small and finish can be a little 'artisanal' compared to a rocket or other high end machines.

They ramped up prices a few years back but good value used examples can be found.

The serial number on the bottom will tell you the age but you'll have to get it and ring fracino who had a premium rate number for technical support at one point if I recall correctly!

As for the piccino I have one in pieces under my desk. They're definitely less robust in build than the heavenly or cherub and I have no experience of using one since my was destroyed pre delivery!

Go for a well looked after cherub or heavenly and it'll do you well. Parts are easy to get if you need them.

That's all!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

You missed a little gem on ebay today. If the look is not as important then there is a V. cheap classic still available but it will need a service (looks clean though) this one is HX and they steam like a train. I am guessing the price might allow you to get a service done.... Bognor Regis is a long way from Sheffield though


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi @Emmodd, what's your budget? If you can, I would go for a Cherub or a Classico. The Piccino is a good entry level machine but if you want a step up, the Cherub is a great machine.


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll need to move my Gaggia on first but subject to that, £400 or so I should think.


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

...for a used machine that is


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Will keep my eyes peeled - I deal in new machines and can do you a Cherub for £750 but if I see a second hand one anywhere, I will let you know


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

Much appreciated. If I manage to stretch the budget then I know where to come!


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a Piccino and love it.

I'd like an impressive proper machine, but realistically it must fit into the kitchen, doesn't need plumbing in and makes great coffee.

The little Piccino does that.

Only a few coffees a day most days, but its happy to brew and steam at the same time, its easy to use, its interestingly shiny and I can lift it up myself (no block and tackle needed).

I find it good value for money for a low volume coffee family.

I've tried all sorts of beans, but always return to RAVE Signature for my regular shot.

If space and wallet were limitless, yes I'd change it for a brewing beast. As it is I'm a happy bunny with my baby Fracino Piccino.

Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

I am in a similar position as the thread starter - is there any difference between heavenly and cherub apart from the shape?


----------

